# Compliment the personality type above.



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

^^ Type has sexy women.


----------



## Megas (Oct 25, 2014)

^^ Most awesome type.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

great Magician


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Creative. sensitive. imaginative


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Strong-willed. Good-intentioned. Respectful and servile (not in a slave-like way).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Best type for writing poems


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The most awesome type because you question everything.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

You're so modest. :wink:


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

My sister's an ISTP and she often reminds me of Curious George. I love Curious George. Therefore I think of Curious George when I think of ISTPs. :happy:


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

inner strength, outwardly appears peaceful


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Tolerant and very kind.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

My best friend's an ISFJ. I love her to no end. If all ISFJs are as patient, loyal, and supportive as her, then ISFJs are a freaking awesome type.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Brb, changing...
EDIT2: Alright, this is for you, INFJ. The INFJs I've met in my life seem to see right through people and understand them so well. If this is a common trait in INFJs, then I like that.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I generally see ISFPs as very kind and optimistic but a bit shy, though in a good way.

(I'm seriously an IxTP, take your pick)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Easiest to make them facepalm.
I still rigidly deny that you can be in between types if you believe you are, you don't believe in types and don't feel left out, types might be garabge.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Easiest to make them facepalm.
> I still rigidly deny that you can be in between types if you believe you are, you don't believe in types and don't feel left out, types might be garabge.


Go ahead, type me, you've tried that before.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

GoosePeelings said:


> Go ahead, type me, you've tried that before.


I have to type myself half the time. But to be fair IxTP the question is S vs N and in this type it's a question of Ne/Si and Se/Ni which are in the middle of the stack so it may be hard enough to tell. The key is to know yourself before you try to determine your type because while that doesn't make sense if type is supposed to help you know yourself it makes knowing your type easier.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Innovative


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Excellent understanding of how it works _underneath_ how everything else works.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

open-minded, adaptable, world-wide-view, generally optimistic

-yeah, ok, I've loved describing my type hehehe-


----------



## Sempiturtle (Jun 3, 2014)

The Entp I know is cheerful. I don't know if you are too but I like it.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Sir...


----------



## Sempiturtle (Jun 3, 2014)

Your thought process is really interesting, INFJ.


----------



## broast (Sep 13, 2014)

i love how you can actually get shit done its so cute and productive


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Favorite type to discourse with.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Why let such a nice thread die!?

One of my best friends is an ENFP. I love his energy and sense of humor, but what I admire most about him is his big heart. If this is common for ENFPs, then you guys are pretty swell.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Has a good appreciation for the world around us!


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Finds humor in almost anything.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Adorable and sweet.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Smart. Idk, most of the ISTPs I know are math nerds.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Clever. Good at figuring things out on your own.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Master of managing and leading organizations.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Gets right to the heart of things


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Most fun type to be around EVER.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Really good at sunglasses.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Super sweet and genuine


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sends unsolicited love letters to people


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Opens up new perspectives.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Passionate and original.


----------



## Fatman (Nov 28, 2014)

feminist INTP?she gathered the best of the two worlds.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Analytical. Nothing gets by you guys.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

You guys can get shit done.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Smart enough to believe me and strong enough to defend my beliefs.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Incisive. You guys question everything.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Just plain awesome. INFJs are gods.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Great for getting to 'help' me with my homework.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The perfect balance between wise (INTP) and badass (ENTJ).


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Good for when I didn't have enough lunch money in high school. Also good for measuring the interior of my locker.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

You guys make great villains in tabletop games.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

You guys are good at backhanded compliments.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

You guys can be bossy so I don't have to.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep, playful magician.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Good at making Speeches


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Most rational type.

I'm INTP.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

You're another IxTP, right? Or do I remember wrong?

I like it when there's at least one person who's the same type as me.

Oh.

I like INTP's abstract thinking. I'd like to have long discussions with one some day.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I love your willpower, and the way you are indenpendent.
You're a sexy mix between being serious and laid back.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

One of the rare types that doesn't make me want to whack them with a crowbar. At times.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENTPs are badass. And even though I prefer most of my badass characters to be male, I think being a badass ENTP works better for females.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

INTPs are the ones who ask lots of questions, right?

A few years back, there was this guy in my science class who asked a ton of questions. The teacher could do nothing but answer them all. The guy asked so many questions that people fell asleep during the class. Myself included.
If that guy was an INTP, then I like INTPs. They buy people time for sleeping. <3

In all seriousness, I admire the INTP's inquisitive nature. I find their pursuit of knowledge very inspiring.


----------



## PPM (Apr 7, 2013)

Sometimes, ISFP art makes me want to jump off a cliff but I still love it.

*in that it's emotionally provocative, not that it's bad.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

"You are absolutely perfect."

… That was probably cheating , so I'm going to take the person before her and say "You make people want to do fun things without being uncomfortably loud to them"


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

*O*pen Minded and Critical Thinker.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Jakenpoi

The rare personality type that can creatively juggle both order and spontaneity with a twinkle in their eyes, all while fiercely defending those whom they care about.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Another member of the NT master race


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJs can offer decent advice regarding cheats for video games.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know anything bad about you.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Always have loved the way you guys think, and probably always will.


----------



## Sounds (Apr 18, 2014)

Concrete (weirdly).


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

DO NOT LET THE THREAD DIE

I admire your leadership and efficiency. There's a profound badassery to it.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The standard ISFP is cute and innocent, but what I really love is a post-traumatic ISFP because when ISFPs are driven insane, they become REALLY ****ING BADASS.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

IT ISN'T DYING
Practical creativity is best creativity.
EDIT: Left this page open too long :<

INTP: Well done on your tech savviness


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The kind of genius that society wants.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

The kind of genius society needs.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Able to fight for the freedom that I want but am too weak to fight for on my own.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

You do alright.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sometimes the unique people who have unknown personalities make this world interesting and a mystery.


----------



## Vincent Trujillo (Nov 14, 2014)

You are quick to jump-to doing something, and provide for a fun outgoing experience.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Really smart people. They kick my ass on Pokemon games because they're all strategic and stuff and I just play for the fun of it.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I admire you mystery's aura and your voracious curiosity.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I admire your ability to ignore everything in favor of doing good things


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

I know you can ride a bike through the suspended *long thread*. what thread do I mean? With needles or with mouse pointers?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

its nice to meet someone who smiles =]


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> its nice to meet someone who smiles =]


You guys are easy to deal with and rarely cause any problems.


----------



## 190650 (Dec 4, 2014)

I admire your logical mind, ability to to articulate well, and just strong personality in general. I want to be an ENTJ. Haha.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

INFPs are creative artsy type individuals sprinkled with a dash of spirituality & a zest for life. Really kinda cool & a breath of fresh air to connect with.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

A typeless? Good job on not letting yourself get sucked in to all this MBTI stuff.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

oraphel miracle


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

You are a very inspiring person, with your empathy and desire to bring the best, you will always be unique.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

You are friendly without being imposing, and you always have something fun to do.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

You have a vivid mind.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

^ he hasn't bought into the four letters craze
Rage aginst the typology machine! I'll grab a sign.

@daniluni Chill, loyal, extremely creative, strong willed and strongly principled, eccentric and generally sexy. Good for you! ISFP is one of my favorite types fucking snipers, they out-coked me.


----------



## smooooth (Oct 8, 2013)

I admire your ability to tie things together quickly with the external world that my type can't do as fast mentally, and your creative spirit.


----------



## ectomorphine (Jan 5, 2015)

You can be/are a great leader.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I enjoy your indecisive nature


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The most awesome type ever. You basically have the same personality type as God.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> The most awesome type ever. You basically have the same personality type as God.


No God was an INTJ look through my thousands of old posts to find out why.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Then, why is he called the architect?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> Then, why is he called the architect?


No that's the matrix version of awesomeness


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Whatever. You're still awesome. Accept it.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

The energy and brightness of ENFPs are real blessings to our cold, dark world.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ISFPs normally write excellent literature.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> Whatever. You're still awesome. Accept it.


Blah blah, I'm not getting out of my chair.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

Toughtful, analytical, Humble...


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

My dual = )


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Bash said:


> My dual = )


"Unknown Personality", nothing to say. :ninja:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Saying stuffs like "my dual" and still being "Unknown Personality", nothing to say. :ninja:


If you click the yellow icon, it says "LIE".


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Bash said:


> If you click the yellow icon, it says "LIE".


cool, socionics then. annoying supervisor relations, but effective doing stuffs.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

You know exactly what people need to do, but are very gentle about making them do it.


----------



## fadeaway (Sep 27, 2014)

no need to tread around eggshells when in conversation with you.


----------



## Faiora (May 23, 2010)

You do so many things to make people happy. You genuinely care.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

You come up with the same kinds of goals that I love, but you know how to make them _happen_.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

You are really awesome.


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> You are really awesome.


I know one of yous, she is by far the sweetest and most resilient woman I know (that isn't a mother). Yet to see her frown. She is super thoughtful and sweet. Told me about how she got attacked multiple times going home while not being a downer and being upbeat. I basically escorted her home from there and told her that in the event her s.o. or someone was not available I would walk her the way.

I really dig ENFPs if she is indicative of the type. =)


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

very honest and reliable, in my experience with you guys.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

Very artistic and values-driven.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

The best people-reader there is.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

My own type... :blushed: (I feel like I'll be stroking my own ego, but whatever)

Innate ability to bring harmony within groups, without even meaning to.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I love ISFPs. They're so creative and trippy. I sometimes wonder if I am one.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ENFPs are so inventive, idealistic and generally is able to be extremely popular and also unique.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ISFJs are very nice and caring and good to have around as long as they know when to leave you alone.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ENFP's are bright and enthusiastic  Never a dull moment with you!


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

@daniluni

Your strengths are my weaknesses (being shadow types). I hope to be able to develop your pronounced sense of identity, understanding of values and ability to live in the present in my journey to self-actualization.


----------



## Grandeur (May 30, 2014)

@daniluni

Looks like a few others got in before me while I was writing my post.


@Fern

I really like the abstract nature of INFJs and their mysticism (I work with 2 INFJs). I find the type really interesting as you don't tend to conform to the status quo and have really unique interests and opinions.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ENTJs are the epitome of badassery. Period.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ISFPs have such a rich inner world and are capable of deep emotion, which I find beautiful. They know how to have a great time!


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

You're the most loyal type out there... indefinitely.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

You guys and the way you manage to weave in being realistic/practical yet imaginative with ideas is something I've always admired. Not to mention, being objective about situations yet keeping an open-mind is something I've always found that most people lack, because they mainly often have one of those traits but not the other.


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

You guys are so out of the box and free spirited!


----------



## JasmineDarlene (Jan 11, 2015)

INFP's are so helpful and caring and I love their minds and nearly all my favourite writers and people are INFP's  I just get along with them so well and they make the world a better place


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

This thread can be read the other way around (down->up) and then guess what type which is complemented.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> This thread can be read the other way around (down->up) and then guess what type which is complemented.


 This person was complimenting a/an… INTJ?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> This person was complimenting a/an… INTJ?


Ye, or well. If you are bored and want to have some fun you can read the thread the other way around. For example from last page someone wrote "You're the most loyal type out there... indefinitely.".

Then, hmm.. Isfj?  Then scroll up some and see that was indeed who he meant.  hah

edit; it was hard... Just a fun idea :tongue:


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Ye, or well. If you are bored and want to have some fun you can read the thread the other way around. For example from last page someone wrote "You're the most loyal type out there... indefinitely.".
> 
> Then, hmm.. Isfj?  Then scroll up some and see that was indeed who he meant.  hah
> 
> edit; it was hard... Just a fun idea :tongue:


 Don't Explain The Joke :tongue:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

INTPs tend to have a crazy sense of humore and hilarious ideas. They are very cool headed and relaxed!


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

ISFJs are so sweet! They wouldn't hurt a fly c:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

INFJs are sort of magical.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

You can be _anything_ you want to be.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Best type.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

You're intelligent, and you try to be kind. I like your naive way of thinking, you're simple and not superficial. You believe that everyone is equal and that everything is relative. You don't have strong beliefs or opinions, you're curious and open-minded. You have the ability to quickly understand thing, and their potential. You're logical, but you try to be warm. You're often in your head, but when you are talking to me, it's so interesting and insightful.

Your innocence is beautiful, and your spirit is active.

I'm sorry, I just like you so much INTPs. I didn't have a type yet but I had to say it.

I'm probably INFJ or INFP, so pick one ;p


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

for some reason I can't pinpoint, you strike me as more of an INFJ.

I love you guys, you're warm and sweet and an amazing shoulder to cry on (in my experience). You have very good insight to other people's struggles, and in turn give amazing advice. One of my best friends is an INFJ and I always go to her for advice, and she somehow gives me sound, objective advice while at the same time being kind about it.

(I'll do INFP too, just in case you aren't INFJ ) INFPs are adorable babies that I want to cuddle. So delicate, yet so tough at the same time. You guys are very intelligent and sensitive to other people.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Officially the type that is the biggest mystery to me.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

You always seem to know the right thing to say to cheer someone up.




westlose said:


> You're intelligent, and you try to be kind. I like your naive way of thinking, you're simple and not superficial. You believe that everyone is equal and that everything is relative. You don't have strong beliefs or opinions, you're curious and open-minded. You have the ability to quickly understand thing, and their potential. You're logical, but you try to be warm. You're often in your head, but when you are talking to me, it's so interesting and insightful.
> 
> Your innocence is beautiful, and your spirit is active.
> 
> ...


Why thank you.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

You guys are pretty intelligent and decent.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Well with what I've got, you're all pretty cool and fun to talk to. And "decent"?


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Most of my fictional character crushes have been INTPs, but I unfortunately know very few real-life INTPs. The ones I do know, I can always count on finding their perspective on any given topic quite fascinating. INTPs generally have an aura of awesomeness to them that comes partly from their intelligence and partly from a quality I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

adorably naive


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Y'all are so cute and idealistic. You go Glen Coco, four for you .

Oh awk, that was for the INFP.

For you Mr. ENTJ, I love ENTJ's omg. Y'all are so charismatic and slightly cocky, but only because you really are as great as you think (know?) you are. Ugh I would date one ASAP.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

inregardstomyself said:


> Y'all are so cute and idealistic. You go Glen Coco, four for you .
> 
> Oh awk, that was for the INFP.
> 
> For you Mr. ENTJ, I love ENTJ's omg. Y'all are so charismatic and slightly cocky, but only because you really are as great as you think (know?) you are. Ugh I would date one ASAP.



How are you guys so nice??? I mean, look at what society has become! Sure, there are small parts of awesomeness (this forum) left, but if you look at the big picture, it's all going downhill, yet you guys still manage to be so nice?!? The least I can do is TRY to be nice, and even that doesn't work sometimes...

Maybe enlightenment will be blessed upon society as it is upon this forum, someday.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

I am envious of your guys sense of autonomy. You can just hide away for days, even weeks on end and not for any reason in particular... just because you got lost in your own mind. Most of you are incredibly intelligent and witty and I love it.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

You guys are a mystery to me. Brilliant artists, very creative, and mysterious. I can never tell what's going on behind your eyes, I know not to get on your bad side.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

interesting, very interestingly witty.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

... I've got nothin'.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

what a lazy ass...


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

It is more that INFJs seem to have no redeeming qualities.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

WT_Neptune said:


> It is more that INFJs seem to have no redeeming qualities.


I like how you guys half give a crap about others.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Wontly said:


> I like how you guys half give a crap about others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Well, you're lively and daring. I wish I was lively.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Good at buildy things.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INFPs are like INFJs but cuter, that's awesome.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

The loyalty and kindness I've seen from those with the type INFJ is incredibly admirable.
A+


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I like how you make me smile, even in the saddest moments.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

westlose said:


> I like how you make me smile, even in the saddest moments.


You INFJ's are so peaceful.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> You INFJ's are so peaceful.


idk what INFPs are like so...I like your jacket!


----------



## the_cheshire_cat (Mar 22, 2014)

NobleRaven said:


> The "here and now" is actually such an abstract concept that I am completely astonished about your ability to master it or to even see it.


your surgical ability to cut right to the heart of feelings, eliminating all waste and fluffiness is a joy INFP.


----------



## notinuseanymore (Sep 21, 2013)

INTP: You're like a cool, collected version of me. An expansive, versatile brain, open to new opportunities. You see failure as a learning curve and I admire that.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

INFPs are living proof that there is still good left in the world. When there is darkness, look to the INFPs. They are light.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

My little sister is an ISFP and I find her very amiable. Sure of her own convictions. Respectable. Unwavering. I don't think I know any other ISFPs so I assume that is common.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENFPs bring joy to faces of unhappy people


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

INTPs do that contemplation thing like I do, only they actually come to like... logical thoughts when they do it. And it makes sense and can be proven and... that's always cool.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

You are very good at gathering real people to help you get something important done.


----------



## RedRaizer (Feb 15, 2015)

A fierce intellect with a passion for wisdom and knowledge, combined with the admirable quality of wanting to understand it to near-spiritual depths.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

You guys can see right through me when I try to be too tough. That's a rare quality.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

The ENTPs I've met in my life were generally very forward-thinking, and I really admire that. Out with the old, and in with the new!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

ISFP's are easy to hang out with. No needless drama.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

ENTP are super creative and fun


----------



## RedRaizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Well look at you, you cheeky guy you.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

RedRaizer said:


> Well look at you, you cheeky guy you.


What does that mean? xD


----------



## Arandomperson (Feb 24, 2015)

A cute creepy baby. But unknown personality



(accidently made it as a reply....)


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

Your thoughts and theories are amusing, INTP, even if there is no use for them.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish I had an ISTP friend here, they seem so awesome. I'm an IxTP myself.

By the way, I don't like your username. It's so long that I can't click the [>>]-button.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

(I'm going to assume your ISTP from above your avatar)

ISTPs and INTPs both love hobbies. Your actually good at them though, and you stick with them. Thus, you become a personified Swiss Army Knife, and that's pretty badass.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

The INTP's mind is a vast, limitless library. It would do everyone a lot of good to read some of those books.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Bruh. You're an ISFP. I'm an ISFP. So you're auto cool.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Secondary Se sounds cool.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

If it weren't for your kind, I probably wouldn't be as open minded as I am today, I probably wouldn't know as many people, I probably wouldn't have been through so much drama too, I wouldn't be as well-versed as I am in social norms and I probably wouldn't have tried and excelled in as many things as I did today. You guys can literally convince anyone to partake in one of your crazy ideas. Kuddos to you ENFP, living the life since forever.


----------



## Katalyst (Mar 28, 2015)

I like the drive and confidence ENTJs have.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the INTJ ability to focus and that you always have a detailed vision in your minds.


----------



## Sehrynn (Mar 30, 2015)

I wish I were as quick and clever with my thought process and ability to verbalize as you guys are.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Sehrynn said:


> I wish I were as quick and clever with my thought process and ability to verbalize as you guys are.


I want your carefree and hedonist attitude ISFP..


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

ENFJs, a type that is so opposite from me and yet vaguely similar when I meet them. Always come off happy when _really_ meeting with some of your kind.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I like the way you're able to investigate concepts and ideas entirely in your head.


----------



## Goliath (Aug 28, 2014)

You're a relatively humorous individual. Kudos to you.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Goliath said:


> You're a relatively humorous individual. Kudos to you.


You INTJs are adorable. You are like big teddy bears underneath an aloof demeanour..
Lol nah I kid, INTJs you guys are really interesting to learn..


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ts and SJs make the world safer
Ps make the world more interesting

You make the world STRONGER


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

You're perfectly comfortable talking to yourself when nobody else has anything to say.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Your mind goes to places mine never would.


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

You're the type to naturally get shit done, something i lack.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty much the stereotypical bad-ass.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

So similar to me, but out and actually doing things I can only dream of


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

Great analytical capability. Truthful, objective.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

^^😱


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

https://media2.giphy.com/media/hHTeuuVNuhGog/200_s.gif

Us when we do a project together.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

You are like amazing and really cool with your ideas ;D


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Your idealism is amazing and you're so sensitive about the world and it's lovely <3


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

You're very caring with the people around you and your sense of morality is top-notch <3 Keep doing what you do best


----------



## Airest (May 12, 2015)

You tend to notice things no one else can notice and you're very hard-working!


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

They have an intensity and originality I admire. Independent, bubbly and delightful. When I think of ENFP I think of Kimbra:


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere (Mar 27, 2015)

you look at the biggest of pictures, whilst being the harshest of critics to those pictures. I find your cognitive processes very practical and useful.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

What we think about each other (IMO, IME)

"Yeah, he/she's weird. But, I get what they're saying. They make sense."


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

INTP thought processes intrigue me very much. Your insight into tangible problems far surpasses my own.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

You intimidate me very much... It's a compliment!


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

I only know one of you in real life, but she would burn herself to the stake before doing something she wouldn't think is right.

Can't help but admire that.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I have an INTP friend who comes up with the craziest ideas and theories but he also has the brains to back them up. Always jumps to an elegant and complex solution. Those 2 traits combined make for a nice source of ideas, an INTP is always ready to give you 10 ways to do something. I tend to be more realistic and prefer simple and efficient solutions.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I love your though process, INTJs.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

The type most likely for me to like right off the bat.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

A few days ago, I was out with my friends and one of us, an ENTP, had an idea for a new kind of...
(NSFW!)

* *





dildo



ENTPs are great.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

you are like me and i like me


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

I admire the ISFP's instinctual reaction to constantly create and directly interact with the natural world. As opposed to my seemingly lazy constant reaction to emotionally theorize for lack of being able to think up a better way to put it on the spot. I admire your result driven nature in a way that I rarely possess


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

You're good at writing.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

You've got strong leadership skills


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I feel like if we were roommates, we would get along for awhile until my inherent messiness would lead you to burn the house down.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Intense.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I think, in theory, ENTPs would make the best comedians.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

You guys are quite when you need to be, which is good.


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

One of the very few types I'd gladly accept as my leader


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Your brains are very very tasty. #NomNomBrains


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

You never fail to make me laugh.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> You never fail to make me laugh.


Your soul is really of a rare purity!


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

You walk the fine line between achieving great things while hardly ever getting stressed about it.


----------



## kevinlolwut (Feb 5, 2014)

Genius. Absolutely genius.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

You have the potential to be a great creative artist.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Has a tremendously good heart, and in a deep, sincere way. Also an expert at reading people.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Your mouth is a lightbulb


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ENTPs are always at the frontlines of human progression and evolution. Out with the old! In with the new!


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

INFPs' are one of the most underrated types in real life. Sometimes, you guys can be too perfectionistic to the point where I don't think you can truly understand your full potential and how strong you all really are. But I hope you do someday, you guys are really the best.  Sweet, original, creative. Blah. All of that!


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Hella Rad Trash said:


> INFPs' are one of the most underrated types in real life. Sometimes, you guys can be too perfectionistic to the point where I don't think you can truly understand your full potential and how strong you all really are. But I hope you do someday, you guys are really the best.  Sweet, original, creative. Blah. All of that!


You guys understand my inner little monster soul and your help to fix its destructive tendencies in the social department is the best anyone can wish for. :kitteh:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

You're probably the most or second funniest of all types.


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

You're definitely the funniest type, and the most pleasant to be around with.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

and as an INFP you are definitely the kindest and most magnanimous of the types!


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

ENFPs are the romantic leads in quite a few movies...

pretend I'm an ISTJ?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

dogshavesillynames said:


> ENFPs are the romantic leads in quite a few movies...
> 
> pretend I'm an ISTJ?


As an ISTJ you are the most reliable and quietly dependable person around who helps scatter-brained fools like ENFPs with your sensible and rational logic with realistic planning.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Like an INFP but popular.


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

Always very good looking


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Words.


For you? ...hmm. 

*rubs chin* Ah... let me think...
*paces back and forth* Ah, I think I've found it.

Most likely to come up with an original idea then successfully monetize it.



anakmager said:


> Always very good looking


Most likely to be Fi-dominant. :tongues:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

826 ENFP. Probably a cult leader.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

So... moving on. :starbucks:

Someone needs to restart this compliment train again. :eagerness:


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

You probably have the most original & diverse STDs off all MBTI types


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you're mistaking me for an SP. 

Anyone else want to restart this train? :eagerness:


----------



## mcsnurp (May 14, 2015)

Unknown personalities are the most mystique types


----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

sugar level = gazillion bazillion


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

So creamy, like a cream.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Sefii said:


> So creamy, like a cream.


Close your helmet, if you don't want to be creamed! (Probably my worst joke today :/)


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Close your helmet, if you don't want to be creamed! (Probably my worst joke today :/)


Only if it was a food fight, but there is not.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

I love you guys! You guys are really fun to be around with and your jokes (though, seem more difficult to understand or some with misinterpreted satire or has a lot of offense) never fail to make me laugh and instantly cheer up. You guys are always the group of people that I'd probably enjoy having both as a friend and a partner of some sort in some project. It might just be the fact that we're both dom Ne but. ^^

(Originally for ENTP but could easily work for ENFP too. ) You guys are playful cuties and have that balance of being socially aware of what to say and what not to say but also are, I personally think, one of the rare types that have authenticity as well. You guys, as well as ENTPs', always make me smile and laugh and think about the strangest things that have never once occurred to me.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hella Rad Trash said:


> I love you guys! You guys are really fun to be around with and your jokes (though, seem more difficult to understand or some with misinterpreted satire or has a lot of offense) never fail to make me laugh and instantly cheer up. You guys are always the group of people that I'd probably enjoy having both as a friend and a partner of some sort in some project. It might just be the fact that we're both dom Ne but. ^^


You're such a sweet ISFP. roud:


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

Hella Rad Trash said:


> I love you guys! You guys are really fun to be around with and your jokes (though, seem more difficult to understand or some with misinterpreted satire or has a lot of offense) never fail to make me laugh and instantly cheer up. You guys are always the group of people that I'd probably enjoy having both as a friend and a partner of some sort in some project. It might just be the fact that we're both dom Ne but. ^^
> 
> (Originally for ENTP but could easily work for ENFP too. ) You guys are playful cuties and have that balance of being socially aware of what to say and what not to say but also are, I personally think, one of the rare types that have authenticity as well. You guys, as well as ENTPs', always make me smile and laugh and think about the strangest things that have never once occurred to me.


Thanks for praising me in such high manner, nobody ever did that for me. 
Gonna remember it for the rest of my life.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

@MNiS ^^' Feel free to continuously suggest the idea that I'm an ISFP but at least try to play along with the game and direct the type itself.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

... but I don't have anything good to say about your type. :tranquillity:


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> ... but I don't have anything good to say about your type. :tranquillity:


You are the cool one.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> You are the cool one.


I wish. I'm just a wiseguy and a smarty-pants.

You seem more like the cool one. :smile:


----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

Bunny! bunny, bunny, bunny! Buuuuunnnnnyyyy!!!! Bunny! :joyous:

I saw a bunny on a pole. CUTE <3


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> I wish. I'm just a wiseguy and a smarty-pants.
> 
> You seem more like the cool one. :smile:


That's all you are required to be.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> That's all you are required to be.


I'm a lot more than that but thanks. :eagerness:

You have cool hobbies.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> I'm a lot more than that but thanks. :eagerness:
> 
> You have cool hobbies.


How do you know about my hobbies ?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> How do you know about my hobbies ?


I'm making a huge inference based on your avatar.

Motorcycle babe --> Has cool hobbies. :bwink:


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

Light-hearted


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Light-hearted


Full of contrasts.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

ENFPs make me warm, relaxed, and happy inside really quickly :blushed:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

INTJs side with the good guys, and end up winning! :smile:


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Full of contrasts.


Not so explicit, confounded about life yet positive.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Not so explicit, confounded about life yet positive.


Very sure about life but pessimistic and somewhat jaded. Does not hand out trust easily except as a gesture of goodwill and faith. Has a propensity for cunning.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Very sure about life but pessimistic and somewhat jaded. Does not hand out trust easily except as a gesture of goodwill and faith. Has a propensity for cunning.


Ultrasonic theorist with convictional metaphysics.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Ultrasonic theorist with convictional metaphysics.


Can spot BS easily and has one the most evolved BS detectors in the business.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Can spot BS easily and has one the most evolved BS detectors in the business.


Is a good coffee maker. (?)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Is a good coffee maker. (?)


I can be yes, but I usually just go with what's convenient.

Likes good quality but is not snobby about coffee. - ?


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> I can be yes, but I usually just go with what's convenient.
> 
> Likes good quality but is not snobby about coffee. - ?



Coffee is not my preference. 

Exorbitantly nice with strangers?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Coffee is not my preference.
> 
> Exorbitantly nice with strangers?


Tea? Also, yes unless the stranger proves that they should not be receiving an inviting welcome. 

Nice enough but cautiously guarded about strangers? That sounds about right for someone named Sefii. XD


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Tea? Also, yes unless the stranger proves that they should not be receiving an inviting welcome.
> 
> Nice enough but cautiously guarded about strangers? That sounds about right for someone named Sefii. XD


I rely on something else.  Inexact, I'm not so really like that. 

Is blithesome for his age


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> I rely on something else.  Inexact, I'm not so really like that.
> 
> Is blithesome for his age


Then you must tell me your secrets! Because I'm nosy like that.  I guess so, sure. I guess I'm... ahem... gay and merry for my age. :welcome: 

Rather enjoys the company of the blithesome and otherwise happy, peppy people. - ?


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Then you must tell me your secrets! Because I'm nosy like that.  I guess so, sure. I guess I'm... ahem... gay and merry for my age. :welcome:
> 
> Rather enjoys the company of the blithesome and otherwise happy, peppy people. - ?


Who doesn't?  

Evince quite humorous idiosyncrasy, underneath is sternly obstinate . (?)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> Evince quite humorous idiosyncrasy, underneath is sternly obstinate . (?)


Incisively accurate and thanks. Although I'm not pig-headedly obstinate. Only about things that are important to me. 

Puts of a tough and uncaring exterior but is secretly an idealist and wants to see the good in everyone. -?


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Incisively accurate and thanks. Although I'm not pig-headedly obstinate. Only about things that are important to me.
> 
> Puts of a tough and uncaring exterior but is secretly an idealist and wants to see the good in everyone. -?


I feel like, this thread is such a loner....
Idealist? Lol no.


Commenced as an idealist, wound up as a monopolizer of life.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> I feel like, this thread is such a loner....
> Idealist? Lol no.
> 
> 
> Commenced as an idealist, wound up as a monopolizer of life.


Everything else I was right about? I'm not just pulling this stuff out of thin air, you know. :tongues: Also, I suppose so, but only if you let me, seeing as how I'm not forcing anyone to do anything. 

Prefers someone who's real to someone who likes to show off. A question of authenticity vs showmanship.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Everything else I was right about? I'm not just pulling this stuff out of thin air, you know. :tongues: Also, I suppose so, but only if you let me, seeing as how I'm not forcing anyone to do anything.
> 
> Prefers someone who's real to someone who likes to show off. A question of authenticity vs showmanship.


Yes, you were right about many things... :th_blush:
About which I'm quite inquisitive.
Showmanship is fine, but there is a thin line to cross over from hilarity to irascibility. I'll only bear the one till that.


Doesn't believe upon manipulation ?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Yes, you were right about many things... :th_blush:
> About which I'm quite inquisitive.
> Showmanship is fine, but there is a thin line to cross over from hilarity to irascibility. I'll only bear the one till that.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had you pegged correctly for a while now, I'm just validating my perceptions at this point.  I absolutely do not believe in manipulating people, ever. Even if I knew for certain I could get away with it.

Also hates being manipulated and will resist any attempts at such.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Yes, I've had you pegged correctly for a while now, I'm just validating my perceptions at this point.  I absolutely do not believe in manipulating people, ever. Even if I knew for certain I could get away with it.
> 
> Also hates being manipulated and will resist any attempts at such.


Your perceptions can also get nullified, so watch out.  
Unsure about manipulation.


Sees good in others but never trust them beforehand.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Your perceptions can also get nullified, so watch out.
> Unsure about manipulation.
> 
> 
> Sees good in others but never trust them beforehand.


Ah, okay. I'll keep that in mind.  Close. If a person seems trustworthy, I'll be inclined to trust them even if I have no reason to. I think a large part of not being used and discarded is being a careful judge of character... and not making the same mistake twice on occasions that it does happen.

Is seen as a badass by a lot of guys and girls. :bwink:


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Ah, okay. I'll keep that in mind.  Close. If a person seems trustworthy, I'll be inclined to trust them even if I have no reason to. I think a large part of not being used and discarded is being a careful judge of character... and not making the same mistake twice on occasions that it does happen.
> 
> Is seen as a badass by a lot of guys and girls. :bwink:


Often, due to my exterior. 


Is an estimable friend also misunderstood. (?)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Often, due to my exterior.
> 
> 
> Is an estimable friend also misunderstood. (?)


I would like to think so, thanks. Although I wouldn't say I'm misunderstood much, at least not in a self-pitying way anyway.

Enjoys taking smart risks and is mostly sensible but also has a, usually hidden, wild and fun side.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> I would like to think so, thanks. Although I wouldn't say I'm misunderstood much, at least not in a self-pitying way anyway.
> 
> Enjoys taking smart risks and is mostly sensible but also has a, usually hidden, wild and fun side.


You are concentrating way too much on my ptype.

Self-reliant, with a critical judgement of people. (?)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> You are concentrating way too much on my ptype.
> 
> Self-reliant, with a critical judgement of people. (?)


What should I be concentrating on then? That is what I secretly desire yes. To be both self-reliant and a good judge of character. 

Enjoys independence and the freedom to do as she pleases. No one's gonna keep you down.


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> What should I be concentrating on then? That is what I secretly desire yes. To be both self-reliant and a good judge of character.
> 
> Enjoys independence and the freedom to do as she pleases. No one's gonna keep you down.



Never  

Will always stand up for justice (?)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Never
> 
> Will always stand up for justice (?)


Yes, unless doing so will be the end of me in which case I would more than likely bide my time.

Gives money and/or food to the homeless and would never be arrogantly smug or hateful toward such a person. - ?


----------



## jayoung81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Allows perception to balance justice


----------



## Sefii (Jun 17, 2015)

MNiS said:


> Yes, unless doing so will be the end of me in which case I would more than likely bide my time.
> 
> Gives money and/or food to the homeless and would never be arrogantly smug or hateful toward such a person. - ?


Obviously.
@jayoung81 perception is fine, unless it collides with true justice.

-is amiable for people around him/her (?)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Sefii said:


> Obviously.
> @_jayoung81_ perception is fine, unless it collides with true justice.
> 
> -is amiable for people around *him*/her (?)


Yup, unless I have reason not to be. I get the impression I've said this a few times now. :bwink: Plus I tend to believe that immediate self-preservation overrides demands for justice if doing so is foolish. A balance of seeing reality correctly and doing what's right is necessary, IMO.

Believes in standing up for justice no matter the cost. - ? I'd be curious about your view on this.


----------

